# Draughty Side window



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

My Wife suffers from a cold & draughty side window & I can't make my mind up if the cold is coming from the window seal or up from underneath.

Question, is it easy to re- rubber the window seal or has anyone tried Thermal side window covers?

Comments & where to buy would be appreciated

Brian


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Do you mean the passenger door window, sometimes it's the door vent on the opening edge to blame, try some duct tape to see if it helps, also on some doors the pocket has a vent in it, it's unlikely to be the door or window rubbers unless it's an old van, they've got damaged or not fitted correctly.


----------



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

Kev, Thanks for responding.
No its not the door its actually the window at the side of the bed.
Our configuration is 2 single beds down the side of the van, with overlooking windows.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I assume it's a Seitz window with vent slots or holes around the edge, there's your draught, but in theory, they should only be active with the blinds closed but the window open.


----------

